# Aquiring Rio Grande coal hoppers



## fulsom56 (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm designing a layout that will feature the Rio Grande RR & at this time I have 4 locos. including a SD 40-2, SD-9, GP-9 & a RS-3 along with a dozen freight cars that sport the Rio Grande name. I've been looking high & low for Rio Grande coal hoppers of the 2 & 3 bay verity but finding they are hard to come by. I do see one or two on EBay but looking at sites like Model Train Stuff, Fiefer, BLW, Train World, etc. there all but sold out. Is it really that hard to purchase these? Do I have to scratch build them? Do I have to buy unlettered & decals? How about putting in a reservation on them? Will I ever see my coal drag become a reality? Maybe I need to just go with an assortment of road names?
Looking for suggestions................Al.


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

fulsom56 said:


> I'm designing a layout that will feature the Rio Grande RR & at this time I have 4 locos. including a SD 40-2, SD-9, GP-9 & a RS-3 along with a dozen freight cars that sport the Rio Grande name. I've been looking high & low for Rio Grande coal hoppers of the 2 & 3 bay verity but finding they are hard to come by. I do see one or two on EBay but looking at sites like Model Train Stuff, Fiefer, BLW, Train World, etc. there all but sold out. Is it really that hard to purchase these? Do I have to scratch build them? Do I have to buy unlettered & decals? How about putting in a reservation on them? Will I ever see my coal drag become a reality? Maybe I need to just go with an assortment of road names?
> Looking for suggestions................Al.


Here are some Denver & Rio Grande coal hoppers by BLI. Model Train Stuff has them in a six pack. I bought the ATSF six pack of hoppers. They are great cars. You better hurry. They only have one set left.

Have fun with it.

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Broadway-Limited-N-3-Bay-Hopper-Cars-DRGW-p/bli-3126.htm


----------



## bpiperjr (Dec 12, 2011)

Your layout looks great.


----------

